# Thinking of Upgrading TIVO HD



## Joe King (Jun 16, 2006)

Has anyone used this company before and are they any good?

XtendedPlay

I am thinking about their 250gb upgrade which looks reasonable value. I am not sure what I would use the cache and turbonet features for (extras anyway) but there must be a point to them. Is there more information on this anywhere please?

Thanks!

Joe


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Check the small print. The advertised prices don't include VAT or shipping according to the T&Cs. 

There is plenty of information available on other (IMHO better) sites...

Alternatively, you could always DIY


----------



## Joe King (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh! That's a bit naughty!

Thanks for the heads-up :up: 

Joe


----------



## Hunty (Nov 6, 2001)

Tivoheaven are known by lots of us here , and they did a great job for me on my upgrade, and they helped me to network my Tivo, which has many many benefits. 

search tivoheaven you will find him or ask for a blind lemon ;-)


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

I have used them, first disk sent was duff disk (passed Seagate diagnostics but appeared to be seeking all the time, so blocky picture) and replacement arrived even before I had returned the duff one, so just one of those things.

Replacement been in over 6000hours now no problems and has been joined by a 300GB Seagate to give 500GB.


----------



## Joe King (Jun 16, 2006)

Ah! I noticed that they also did a sled for a second hard disk. I presume that is what you are using?

Is the installation seamless or do you have to do something special to access the second HD?

Cheers!

Joe


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

It is possible to buy a twin-drive upgrade already setup if that's what you want.

However, I always advise my customers to go for a single large drive wherever possible as a single drive will normally generate less heat and noise and will be less likely (statistically) to suffer a drive failure. And if the drive is configured correctly you can always add a second one later (if you have access to a PC) if required. 

The best drive for TiVo upgrades at the moment, IMHO, is the Samsung HA250JC - 250gb, 5400rpm, runs very cool and is the quietest most vibration-free drive I've handled. Some of them are so silent I have to double-check whether they're plugged in when I'm configuring them


----------



## tray (Jul 11, 2005)

I bought a Samsung HA250JC - 250gb from Tivo heaven the drive is superb, as was the service and the installation was a doddle.


----------



## Kingpleb (Mar 7, 2003)

Ahh, May i ask where you get the drives from as im considering a higher spinning Seagate drive which comes witha 5 year warranty. Heard the maxtor ones werent upto the job even the long life ones, though i have seen a seagate RAID edition as well.

Anyone got any views on these as they seem quite cheap from microdirect and im thinking i may as well have a stab at this upgrading malarky as i wanna copy the wishlists and all and also maybe enable mode 0 recording and some other btis as well


----------



## Ben Lovejoy (Mar 14, 2003)

Just google Maxtor to find out why you don't want to go within a million miles of one.

I got my 300Gb Samsung from TivoHeaven, who I can highly recommend. It's possible that blindlemon bloke who replied above might be able to put you in touch with them. 

Ben


----------



## Kingpleb (Mar 7, 2003)

LOL im not sure he could mind 

I can find the quite samsung drive, no 5400rpm drives seem to be on sale anymore 

Looking at about 250gig to upgrade to and have a tinker myself as its so cheap now they are about £50 for the one above i mentioned just wondering if anyone had tried it


----------



## SilentReminder (Jun 21, 2006)

Kingpleb said:


> LOL im not sure he could mind
> 
> I can find the quite samsung drive, no 5400rpm drives seem to be on sale anymore
> 
> Looking at about 250gig to upgrade to and have a tinker myself as its so cheap now they are about £50 for the one above i mentioned just wondering if anyone had tried it


Wow what a great site! Good to see a UK specific forum area!

Well my 250GB 5400 RPM drive arrived today from a company called Ultratec :O) Try a search on google for HA250JC I can't post the URL but PM me if you want to know where I got it. My mate has one in his SKY+ box (Spit spit) 

About £70 bit more than £50 quid but..... It's a winner in my books! Come on England!


----------



## Kingpleb (Mar 7, 2003)

Hmm looking at that you only get a 12month warranty with the drives....

I think ill probably go for the seagate option as there is a quiet mode as well that can be enabled which i imagine should knock the spin speed down as well and ill fit a cooler on the top of the drive to get some extra heat out of it as im guessing theres a small amount of dust thats built up inside the tivo by now lol


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

I don't know where you read 1 year, but all Samsung drives have a 3 year warranty and you can return them directly to www.rexo.co.uk if you have a problem.


----------

